# Chimay Blue Recipe



## mcharg (5/4/08)

I recently returned from a four month trip through Europe and have decided to share by Belgium Trappist beer experience with my friends by brewing a Chimay Blue clone or similar. Has anyone brewed anything like this with success? As I don't have an all grain setup I am planning on steeping some specialty grains for the brew and using some Wyest 3787 Belgian that I have lying around . Does anyone have any recipes that can come close to the Chimay using specialty grain? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## chiller (5/4/08)

mcharg said:


> I recently returned from a four month trip through Europe and have decided to share by Belgium Trappist beer experience with my friends by brewing a Chimay Blue clone or similar. Has anyone brewed anything like this with success? As I don't have an all grain setup I am planning on steeping some specialty grains for the brew and using some Wyest 3787 Belgian that I have lying around . Does anyone have any recipes that can come close to the Chimay using specialty grain? Thanks in advance for your help.



http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...p;sk=t&sd=a

It took 5 seconds to google -- perhaps try that yourself next time.

I brew all grain so cannot speak to the idea of an extract version of Chimay Blue but it probably will work.

Steve


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/08)

Im brewing a dark version of this this weekend. Got my chimay on hand and will start culturing tonight. Will then brew the normal version also.


----------



## Barry (5/4/08)

Good Day
I have a Belgian strong dark in the fermenter and it tastes good at this stage. Just to give you some ideas.

OG 1.090, Current SG 1.020, IBU 30 (50gms Tettnanger 60 min boil)

Pils 65%, Munich 15%
Now the specialty grains that could be steeped are: caramalt 80ebc 400gms, 
caraAroma 350ebc 400gms , carafra special 1 800 ebc 100gms, plus Belgian candi sugar 600gms.
I also had belgian amber 50ebc 200gms, melanoidian 200gms and wheat malt 200gms which could be "steeped" with a kilo of pilsner malt at 65oC to 75oC for 60 mins. (they need conversion).
I don't give recipes for beers that are still in the fermenters but it might help you get started.
Others will have other ideas.


----------



## pmolou (5/4/08)

are all the chimay yeasts the same? eg could you make a golden ale with the blue or does it need to be the white one

I've also made a belgian dark strong with a a 3ravens fresh wort kit which had: 
90% Pale malt
10% white candi sugar and late hopped with hallertua

I then added 
200g Cara aroma
200g Carahell 200g Cara Red

200g Cara amber


200g Dark Candi sugar

and used the abbey II yeast

came out with an ABV of around 9% and IBU of 25 has only been aged for 2 weeks and the flavours are quite out of wack atm(quite complex), hopefully needs more aging


----------



## beers (5/4/08)

<_< back in form I see chiller.

There's an all grain on beertools here -
http://www.beertools.com/html/recipe.php?view=4159

& another here -
http://hbd.org/discus/messages/20001/25376.html?1094688495

& also -
http://www.bradpretzer.com/brewing/chimay.html

Unfortunately they're all all grain recipes  but hopefully it may help you formulate an extract recipe.


----------



## neonmeate (5/4/08)

don't forget the wheat starch and the hop extract if you really want to clone the stuff...
http://www.whitebeertravels.co.uk/chimay.html


----------



## braufrau (5/4/08)

neonmeate said:


> don't forget the wheat starch and the hop extract if you really want to clone the stuff...
> http://www.whitebeertravels.co.uk/chimay.html




And people were so disparaging when Ross started selling hop extract!


----------



## Jazman (5/4/08)

le bugger ass reserve

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.23
Anticipated OG: 1.07133 Plato: 17.358
Anticipated EBC: 37.9
Anticipated IBU: 28.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.1 0.15 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.126 4
72.6 5.25 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 317.420 7
3.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 292.357 125
3.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 284.010 350
1.1 0.08 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 300.710 1100
3.5 0.25 kg. Powells Melanoidin Australia 302.702 50
13.8 1.00 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 386.000 0

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Pacific Gem Pellet 14.40 24.7 60 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 3.9 15 min.


Yeast
-----



but i would use stryian goldings and saaz with this instead of kiwi hops ,mine is that type of style but not a clone but instead of powells munich use weyerman u get a better result


----------

